# Peinliche MSI Werbung



## MH258 (14. August 2015)

Msi hat am 12.8.14 ein neues Werbevideo hochgeladen in dem n Model n Pc zusammen baut. Das ist einfach nur Peinlich.

VIDEO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWKA6WKDMHA&ab_channel=MSIGaming


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

Das ist wirklich ne ziemlich peinliche Nummer.  Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich da anfangen soll ... 

Am meisten stört mich daran, dass es tatsächlich gut hätte werden können, wenn man es nicht so vollkommen übertrieben hätte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. August 2015)

Was mich daran am meisten stört... dass MSI das Ziel erreicht hat und der Spot auch noch verbreitet wird.


----------



## ASD_588 (14. August 2015)

Das video wurde 2014 hochgeladen


----------



## longtom (14. August 2015)

Das Ding ist sooooooooo alt ! ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...evideo-fuer-einen-barebone-das-gegenteil.html)


----------



## MH258 (14. August 2015)

Ist trotzdem Lustig ,Die Syncro ist  Beste


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

Ich finde am besten, dass sie vollständig die Wärmeleitpaste vergessen haben. 

Ich glaube, ich fliege mal kurz in die USA und verklage MSI für eine überhitzte CPU.


----------



## drstoecker (14. August 2015)

Also peinlich sieht anders aus, msi zeigt lediglich wie einfach ein PC zusammengebaut wird.


----------



## MH258 (14. August 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich finde am besten, dass sie vollständig die Wärmeleitpaste vergessen haben.
> 
> Ich glaube, ich fliege mal kurz in die USA und verklage MSI für eine überhitzte CPU.



Wahrscheinlich bekommst 14 mio wie der der Red Bull verklagt hat XD


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Also peinlich sieht anders aus, msi zeigt lediglich wie einfach ein PC zusammengebaut wird.


Naja, wenn man die Hälfte der Sachen vergisst und die andere Hälfte schlampig ausführt ...    dieser PC wäre nicht mal ansatzweise lauffähig.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. August 2015)

einige CPU Kühler haben ja schon Wärmeleitpaste wenn sie neu sind vermutlich hier auch der Fall aber der Spot ist wirklich unnötig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2015)

Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier. Auch wenn es nur ein Zusammenschnitt ist kommt man leicht auf den Gedanken das es wirklich so easy ist einen PC zu bauen. Wichtige Sachen hätte man nicht überspringen sollen damit es kein böses erwachen gibt


----------



## Stryke7 (14. August 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier. Auch wenn es nur ein Zusammenschnitt ist kommt man leicht auf den Gedanken das es wirklich so easy ist einen PC zu bauen. Wichtige Sachen hätte man nicht überspringen sollen damit es kein böses erwachen gibt


Halb so wild, da sie vergessen hat das Frontpanel anzuschließen wird er sowieso nichts tun,  also geht auch nichts kaputt.

Dann wird der ehemalige Zuschauer des Videos hoffentlich verzweifel zum Fachmann gehen der es dann ordentlich macht.


----------



## MH258 (14. August 2015)

Immerhin die örtliche Wirtschaft gestärkt XD


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. August 2015)

Da ist jemand auf PCMR unterwegs


----------



## Technetium (14. August 2015)

Standard MSI Werbung.


----------



## Amon (16. August 2015)

Wenigstens ist sie hübsch


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

haha    b


----------

